# Old 700c tub wheel set



## stevew (27 Nov 2007)

*Old 700c tub wheel set......GONE TO NEW HOME*

Free to anyone who will collect. Must be good wheels as they came off an old Roberts. Screw on cog set. Orpington, Kent.


----------

